# new little girl



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

the story leading up to the new little girl...

my daughter and a couple of friends went into a pet store the other day, and saw a tank with rats. the girls noticed that the little ratties hadnt been separated at all, but none of them had the guts to say anything to the people working there. when the girls got back to my place, my daughter called the pet store and told them to separate the rats, and they said they had just done that. her and i went in there the next day, asked the employee about the rats, first question being are they girls or boys and how old. we were told they were both and about 14 wks!!! thats when i said "they need to be separated now, or you will definitely end up with who knows how many litters." none of them looked anywhere near 14 weeks, more like 4 or 5 tops, but we didnt tell the staff that. the employee we were talking to was too scared to separate the rats, so i said i would do it for them if they wanted. so i did. there ended up being 3 girls and 10+ boys. this was last week.

my daughter and i were in the city today, so we thought we would go check to make sure the rats were still separated, and there was one of the little girls, all alone... so i bought her... 

myst...

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










she is very healthy, and popcorns all over the place. i've put her in the hospital cage for now, with spazz, so she wont be lonely. spazz isnt too happy to be babysitting, lol, but she is the smallest of my other girls and wont bully her too much.


----------



## xkatex (Jan 10, 2008)

Aww very cute. And very nice story. Ive been to a few pet stores with rats and they never separate them no matter how much you complain. Some people are just anal like that. But she is a very cute little girl!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

super cute! i'ma sucker for PEWs.


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

moomoo said:


> i'ma sucker for PEWs.


Me too! Dey be so cute and purdy lookin! I've had my eye out for one in my area as of late, but no luck so far.


----------



## xkatiexbabyx (Feb 6, 2008)

what does pews mean?


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Its so nice to know others have a thing for pew's...Most people who come to my house, always like my PEW the LEAST! and thats my baby 

Shes Simply Adorable! Congrats!

[EDIT]---not that I ever show any favortism whatsoever


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

PEW - pink eyed white

thanks everyone  we think she's very cute and she's just so loveable too!! i took some more pics of her today, comparison shots of her and spazz together...

the first couple are myst and spazz in their improvised hammock...

















and this lot are my daughter holding myst and spazz...









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Really sweet! She reminds me so much of our little girl, Will-Will. (Willow) :lol:


----------

